# Crane cam identification needed.



## KD GTO (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking for help identifying a Crane cam. Searched some of the most recent catalogs with no luck. 
Crane SSH-294-2-NC. AW9903
Came out of a 69 400 RA III. 
I have a few lobes showing wear and want to replace it with something similar as I liked how it was working in my setup. 

Any help would be appreciated









Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

KD GTO said:


> Looking for help identifying a Crane cam. Searched some of the most recent catalogs with no luck.
> Crane SSH-294-2-NC. AW9903
> Came out of a 69 400 RA III.
> I have a few lobes showing wear and want to replace it with something similar as I liked how it was working in my setup.
> ...



Seems back when (?), Crane sold to S & S Cycle, so the SSH = *S*&*S* Cycle *H*ydraulic.

The 294 is the cam grind. You can find the specs on this sheet and look for the 294 cam - it has a star next to it.



Ron's Pontiac Page: Crane Cams Specs


----------



## KD GTO (Jun 3, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Seems back when (?), Crane sold to S & S Cycle, so the SSH = *S*&*S* Cycle *H*ydraulic.
> 
> The 294 is the cam grind. You can find the specs on this sheet and look for the 294 cam - it has a star next to it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help. I wasn’t sure if those were the right specs as I had come across a few of those specs before, but with the cam I had having all the extra numbers and letters wasn’t sure if that changes any of the lift, duration, or overlap values 

Once again thanks for the help. 
Kevin.


----------

